# Merlin Does It Again!!!!!!!!!



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

I have been testing the NEW Omega Active Balance Stabilizer System for Merlin and All I can say is WOW!!!! these are FANTASTIC stabilizers and will compete with ANY out there.. and this is coming from a guy who was shooting Doinkers that I thought were the best out there.. Well there is a new sheriff in town and OMEGA is his name.. Have a look you will NOT be disappointed.. NO SHOCK and quiet as can be...VERY BEAUTIFUL AND FUNTIONAL...Pro1

Merlin Bows


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

Looking_4_X's said:


> Hey come on Pat, this is not what you said about these stabs, if I remember correctly you said these stabs are ******* great, can't believe how ******* great these work, the quality is **** hot... Even if I have to buy these I will (there was a silence as i collected myself from the floor as he don't like getting the wallet out )


    ...Did Pat really say that??   .....WR


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

So Pat, where ar e the pics???   

I remember a while back you were working on your own stabilizer system (if I recall?) -- are these new Omega units the result of any of your previous designs?


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*Stabilizers*

No Rob these are not my design but they ARE GREAT.. anyway just click on the Merlin Bows Link in the first post and you will be on your way to the pics...Pro1


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

For those of you going to the ATA show in Indy this week....stop by the Merlin, USA booth and see the new OMEGA stabilizer system....Kevin told me that he will have them there.

I won't be there until Friday and Saturday, so see you all then...on your second go around...hahahahaha.

I know I can't wait to get my set.

field14


----------



## Darrel (Nov 9, 2004)

I may be wrong, but doesn't their system look like a Doinker set up with the extra movable weight? I looked at their system before ant I thought it was a Doinker. 

Pro1, PM me if you have any info on the price of the system.

Darrel


----------



## Whitetail21 (Jul 24, 2003)

Looks like a Doinker set up to me also.  Their releases look like copies of Carter releases too!!


----------



## Tur-bow (Oct 4, 2002)

Did anybody check out that v-bar block? Pretty awesome how they built in quick connects all the way around.


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

Merlin wouldn't happen to have any new bows, would they? I haven't heard squat about their '05 bows......


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Olink,

I was told, no.  
Unless, they unveiled a surprise at ATA show.


Sag.


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Sag and Black Frog and Myself are all waiting PATIENTLY for the 3-track Merlin cams to come out.


----------



## Tur-bow (Oct 4, 2002)

No surprises unfortunatly.


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

> Sag and Black Frog and Myself are all waiting PATIENTLY for the 3-track Merlin cams to come out.


I was told "It's an option now"....but no one could tell me when. Kevin was tied up.


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

ummm... maybe "not so patiently"....

I WANT MY THREE TRACK from Merlin!! With a solid back wall of the R2's with Target modules. Put those on a Max3k riser with limbs to give a 8" brace and you'd have an X-KILLER bow (not that they aren't now....)


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Got my Merlin stabilizer system and in one word: awesome.

They are well constructed, well thought out, and one unknown item: if you don't like the selection for lengths, you CAN custom order the length you want!

The new v-bar setup is nice and light, easily attached, and putting in/taking out the stabilizers (all three if you use them) is simple and foolproof....

The v-bar setup locks down nicely and won't move on you, so that will be a bit plus.

The slider mechanism is very well thought out and well done. It is padded to protect the main stabilizer AND also it won't move once you set it.

No new bows for 2005 YET....they'll be coming out later in the year, however.

The biggest discovery for me was the Max Extreme...I hadn't seen nor shot one...until Friday...I am still amazed at how smooth, quiet, and stable that 33" ATA bow is! I'm a LONG ATA proponent....but when I was able to see and shoot the bow, and then have people come to the booth and shoot ALL the Merlins and comment on the Max Extreme....

Many Merlin shooters were there, and others that shot the Max Extreme all commented on how that bow held like a rock, with little to no hand shock, and no kick out of your hand upon release.

One Merlin shooter said that he was nailing X-rings at 40 yards with his broadheads and was considering the Max Extreme for his FIELD BOW this summer, cuz it holds so well and is so forgiving!!!

So, this old boy MIGHT have to re-think my position on the short ATA bows....after I shoot the Max Extreme a little more....that is.....

field14


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

Field, 

I really like the MaxEx as well. I'm selling mint target MaxExtreme in the classifieds right now so that I can buy a camo one for hunting this upcoming season......


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Bring on the 3 track !*

That's right, guys.
We need our 3 track cams.  
When will they be available, Field 14 ?  
You know, you want one too.  


Sag.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Sag,
Your guess will be as good as mine....so set a date...you won't be any more or less accurate than anyone else....hahahaha  

So the big "mystery" and saga continues on.......   

field14


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Keep rubbing the lamp.... You may even get something BETTER than what you are currently wishing for later on down the road.   

Nothing new for 2005 as far as compounds go-- we got a great interest at the ATA show and also a "thumbs-up" from every one of our shooters in 2004, and therefore found no solid reason to change up anything at this time. The bows shoot superb as they are, and to my knowledge almost everyone on staff is now shooting the Omega. 

Couple of thoughts on cam design--

Instead of everyone always looking at old "tried and true, been there and done that" designs instead of the here and now OR towards the future and the possibility of even more greatly-improved designs, maybe they should try one of the designs that are currently available and see what they can do with them before they pass judgement on everything but a tri-track. Not trying to sound harsh, but until you give the Omega hybrid an HONEST shot, one shouldn't be that closed minded IMO-- remember that a neutral geometry doesn't fit everyone, if that were true all Pros would be shooting an X system or tri track, but they do not.There isn't a twin cam on the market that feels as nice at the shot as an Omega either IMO and I've shot them ALL,(our staff feel this way also) and this is coming from a firm twin cam supporter of many, many years. Merlin also offers a twin cam and a t-wheel, so it's not about sales here-- it is totally about technical design and shootability, and the Omega has it. Period.

If people can regularly shoot 60X games with the Omega, or shoot high 550's, or shoot 20-30 up, or increase their scores over what they used to shoot with other solo or twin cam systems,(including shoot-thrus, X-systems, and whatnot) WHY would one still want a twin cam tri track anyway? Food for thought.

Bottom line--Cams have evolved beyond that era and are now moving on towards the future. Honestly, it's that simple. 

Will Merlin build a tri track for the few who will still ask for them? I honestly do not know as yet. Ask me in about 10 months.  

Good shooting, Pinwheel 12


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Please, lets hear more about this stabilizer system?


----------



## MerlinMax3000 (Dec 7, 2004)

Why mess with perfection! The whole Merlin line is perfect why change?At the ATA show I shot everything and merlin is with the elite in a super smooth spot shooting machine.


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*.*

ttt


----------

